# Funkt nicht



## Earwen (15. Mai 2006)

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen? Bei mir werden bei keinem Char Beruf, Talente oder ähnliches angezeigt obwohl ich es bei mir auf dem PC so eingestellt hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt hab ich alles deinstalliert und neu aufgespielt aber es unkt immer noch net



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bitte helft mir doch, bei meinen Mitgildner funktioniert des doch auch


----------



## Gorekk (16. Mai 2006)

ehm also ich erklär ma den weg vllt haste da einfach was falshc gemacht^^......... unten in der startleiste auf Blasc Rechtsklick..... => Einstellungen => Anzeigeoptionen => 
"Welche Daten sollen im Herold dargestellt werden:" <<<---- da einfach bei allem n häckchen machen und dann müsste das eigentlich gehen....


aber bei mir wars auch so das ich noch als lvl 56 angezeigt wurde wo ichs cho 60 war.... also kann auch sein das es erstma bischen dauert bis die das updaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earwen (16. Mai 2006)

doch das hab ich alles erledigt (also rechtsklick auf Blasc alle Häckchen setzten usw. ) hab auch meine Firewall zuerst deaktiviert, dann deinstalliert, es wird auch jedesmal angezeigt daß die Daten zum Server übertragen werden aber seit 6 Tagen wurde nichts mehr upgedatet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl ich täglich in WoW zock. Schade, schade, schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manic (17. Mai 2006)

Warte einfach ab bei mir hats auch gedauert. Hab denn auch nen Thread geschrieben und zack hat alles funktioniert...


----------



## 2hfp54 (19. Mai 2006)

Nun bei mir schaut es so aus, das ich manuel über die Webpage uploaden kann. Das Blasc Programm jedoch nicht. 

In der Firewall sind Port 80 und 21 total freigeschalten für Blasc und im Debugger steht folgendes:

19.05.2006 09:45:59->> FTP: Host-Name web1.planet-multiplayer.de wird aufgelöst.
19.05.2006 09:45:59->> FTP: Verbinden mit 82.149.225.235.
19.05.2006 09:46:00->> FTP: Verbindung wird getrennt.
19.05.2006 09:46:00->> FTP: Verbindung aufgehoben.
19.05.2006 09:46:00<<- Verbindung zum Herold Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
19.05.2006 09:46:00<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
19.05.2006 09:46:00<<- FEHLER: Socket-Fehler # 10061
Verbindung abgelehnt.

bye zwohfp


----------



## 2hfp54 (19. Mai 2006)

Was auch immer, nichts verändert, nun gibt es keinen Fehler mehr und er hat die Daten vom Rechner schön kopiert.

bye zwohfp


----------



## B3N (22. Mai 2006)

Wunder geschehen immer wieder... *sing*


----------



## Lumias (24. Mai 2006)

hallo,

ich bin mac-user und habe auch das Problem, dass meine Chars nicht angezeigt werden.
Sie sind zwar aufgeführt aber nicht detailliert mit inventar etc.
Kann ja nur mit manuellen Upload was machen.

Hab ich was vergessen?

Grüße,
Lumias

ps: hab die Daten vor 2 Tagen hochgeladen


----------



## JokerGermany (24. Mai 2006)

Lumias schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich bin mac-user und habe auch das Problem, dass meine Chars nicht angezeigt werden.
> Sie sind zwar aufgeführt aber nicht detailliert mit inventar etc.
> ...



Geh mal unter 

WoWHauptordner/Interface/Addons/BlascProfiler/BLASCProfilerConfig.lua

Eine 1 bedeutet hochladen, eine 0 bedeutet nicht hochladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lumias (24. Mai 2006)

JokerGermany schrieb:


> Geh mal unter
> 
> WoWHauptordner/Interface/Addons/BlascProfiler/BLASCProfilerConfig.lua
> 
> ...




der steht und stand folgendermaßen:
BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_Level = 2;
BLASC_CHARS = {};

wo muss ich was ergänzen?
thx


----------



## JokerGermany (25. Mai 2006)

Lumias schrieb:


> der steht und stand folgendermaßen:
> BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
> BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
> BLASC_Level = 2;
> ...



Also bei mir steht da folgendes:


----------



## Lumias (25. Mai 2006)

JokerGermany schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht da folgendes:




kam bei mir nicht. hab deine config bei mir eingefügt und Name/Server ausgetauscht sowie die anderen Einstellungen abgeändert. Nun geht's.... merkwürden


----------



## JokerGermany (25. Mai 2006)

Lumias schrieb:


> kam bei mir nicht. hab deine config bei mir eingefügt und Name/Server ausgetauscht sowie die anderen Einstellungen abgeändert. Nun geht's.... merkwürden



Ja, das wäre mein nächster Vorschlag gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, hauptsache es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirela (28. Mai 2006)

mhh


----------



## Truster (30. Mai 2006)

Mirela schrieb:


> mhh


ja Bitte? *G*


----------

